#ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 2015-05-05
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/appdev-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/05/05/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-2.html
<akiva-thinkpad> reminder: themes on devices
<AlanBell> seems anonymous users are not voiced . . .
<alanweb> oh, maybe I am
<popey> akiva-thinkpad: will you be running /  starting the session #ubuntu-uos-appdev-1 ?
<popey> uh, I mean http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22406/themes-on-devices/
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, mmmmm not that one. I'm just joining out of interest.
<popey> ok :)
<popey> oh, AlanBell it's your session isn't it.
<AlanBell> yeah, it is kinda
<AlanBell> popey: how does the hangout work?
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Sessions
<popey> that explains it.
<kalikiana> popey: my bad, I'm in both, picked the wrong one, sorry
<popey> np :)
<popey> AlanBell: kalikiana you guys can work it out between you :)
<AlanBell> ok, gimme names
<Pici> eh?
<AlanBell> who is joining the hangout?
<kalikiana> AlanBell: do you want to set it up?
<kalikiana> the current list is Alan Bell, Akiva, Christian Dywan, Stuart Langridge, Zsombor Egri
<AlanBell> got a surname for akiva?
<kalikiana> AlanBell: Abraham
<AlanBell> https://plus.google.com/events/c4pjdhg1ppth4n7q3cafj51frtk
<AlanBell> http://youtu.be/2vlNKzUr3A0
<AlanBell> invitations sent
<Pici> recycling this channel with #ubuntu-uos-appdev-2, sorry for the turbulence.
